# Strymon Iridium



## tdukes (Nov 8, 2019)

I just bought one of these. I could probably use two. Taking the back off and looking made me wonder if this is beyond what most people here want to get into. I admit that I find the 208 pin LQFP of the main processor (ADSP-21375) intimidating to hand solder. There are two circuit cards almost the size of the enclosure with lots of SMD devices on both. The cost of the ADSP-212375 from digikey (about $22)  isn't much more that I've been paying for FV-1.

I think this is going to replace my UniCab a lot of the time.

What do you think? Is this DIYable?

Todd D.


----------



## phi1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Fv-1 is really the most accessible diy platform. The code is relatively easy to learn, and there is tons of support on the web to help with learning, as well as the free SpinCAD software.

Also, keep in mind that code is invisible and can’t be directly copied like analog circuit hardware can.  (It's also protected legally in a way analog electronics isn't, if I understand correctly).  The work-a-like pedals on this site are using PedalPCB original code, the algorithms just happen to be simple enough that PedalPCB can approximate them.

Strymon products use more powerful dsp chips than the FV-1, which are also harder to learn to program.  Also, Strymon seems/claims to put a great deal of engineering into their algorithms, so even if someone had the chip and knew how to program it, it would still be a very difficult leap to accurately emulate the sound of the Iridium.  So, I don't anticipate any DIY versions of this.  While some of the EQD pedals copied on here are innovative and seem far out, the actual algorithms in the software side are not that elaborate or precise, it's more about the idea and hardware implementation that makes them unique.


----------



## tdukes (Nov 8, 2019)

I was more interested in the problem of constructing the thing. The FV-1 comes in a 28 pin package with a pitch of 0.05". The ADSP-21375 comes in a 208 pin LQFP with a pin pitch of 0.5mm (about 0.0197") Most people already want the FV-1 pre-soldered (or do they?). Can it be expected for many people to hand solder the 208 LQFP (plus all the other surface mount required) even if an open source version of the software magically became available?


----------



## Robert (Nov 8, 2019)

tdukes said:


> Most people already want the FV-1 pre-soldered (or do they?).



Yep, probably 95% of the FV-1 ICs ordered are pre-soldered.

Realistically with proper fluxing and drag solder techniques the LQFP could be _easier_ to solder than the FV-1....     but in addition to the SHARC you're also going to need a codec, ADC/DAC, RAM, and someone with enough digital engineering experience to pull off such a thing.

More likely than building from scratch, I could forsee a PCB that utilizes one of the pre-built SHARC modules.


----------

